# Weekend in Muscat?



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple of friends and I are planning a long weekend in Muscat. We are particularly keen on the city and night life. Any ideas? –thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Muscat is not the place to go to for nightlife! It's a lovely historic city, quite traditional, with the nicest people, but is not a party town. There are a few good restaurants and a little club by the Hyatt, but do not expect much partying. Go to Beirut for that.

-


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Muscat is not the place to go to for nightlife! It's a lovely historic city, quite traditional, with the nicest people, but is not a party town. There are a few good restaurants and a little club by the Hyatt, but do not expect much partying. Go to Beirut for that.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Muscat is not the place to go to for nightlife! It's a lovely historic city, quite traditional, with the nicest people, but is not a party town. There are a few good restaurants and a little club by the Hyatt, but do not expect much partying. Go to Beirut for that.
> 
> -


Agreed to some extent Muscat is not like UAE, but then again who wants it to be and thats a good thing.

I was there for 6 years and had no problem with finding good suitable entertainment. Like any place if you know where to look its fine.

Just for starters, check out the night clubs at the Intercon, or the Hyatt.... Trader Vics, the Rugby Club, or Finnies opposite the Intercon ... quite often most have good international bands of descent repute who play a good mix including a lot of current stuff

All get rockin' later in the night

Cheers Greg


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Half of the attraction of Muscat is that it _isn't_ like Dubai. Lovely place. 

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Though if you want to drink _*and *_sit down you need to get out early as there seems to be a limited number of watering holes and a fair number of thirsty people...


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, Fatenhappy, yeah It is a beautiful place, been to some of the outskirts for work, never really gone into the city.
I guess it is a little too hot for sightseeing this time of the year, so we shall stick to city and night life.

Thanks Dannysigma, am not really a drinker but me mates are, thanks for the tip.

Cheers guys for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Suey ....

In the main the places I have mentioned are not "in the city" so to speek of areas such as Qurm or A'Seeb ..... 

Just ask around for directions or look on your GPS (if you have one) under restaurants I guess

As far as temperatures go, there's at least another 10 degrees celsius to go down there yet before the peak of summer. 

The killer in that part of Oman is the extremely high humidity that rolls in at will untill about 10:30 - 11AM on occassion ...

Have a good trip and just a hint if you haven't driven down from here before. Make sure you get your passport stamped for for an exit at the UAE border. Sounds crazy and simple but its easy enough to just drive straight through to the Oman checkpoint. The Omanis will then send you all the way back (12Kms) for the magic stamp .... I know I got caught the first time .... (Idiot .... _"muffy mook"_ ..... no brain! .... ha ha ha)


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Suey ....
> 
> In the main the places I have mentioned are not "in the city" so to speek of areas such as Qurm or A'Seeb .....
> 
> ...


Oh yes, we will defo look for those places you have mentioned, our aim is to have fun whilst we are there. ‘‘Work hard, play hard’’ so this time round, we are gonna play hard.lol.

Omg, don’t tell me the humidity is worse than here? I have only been in the winter. I guess we will have to do most of what we are doing much later in the day.

Thanks Fatenhappy, for the info, very helpful indeed


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Suey said:


> Oh yes, we will defo look for those places you have mentioned, our aim is to have fun whilst we are there. ‘‘Work hard, play hard’’ so this time round, we are gonna play hard.lol.
> 
> Omg, don’t tell me the humidity is worse than here? I have only been in the winter. I guess we will have to do most of what we are doing much later in the day.
> 
> Thanks Fatenhappy, for the info, very helpful indeed


Hi Suey ....

Yep afraid so, the humidity does roll in BUT ONLY ON OCCASSION and mostly then only when its pretty hot ..... say mid late April through to Sept/Oct.

Also forgot to mention previously, if you have a couple of hours to spare make sure you drop down to the traditional souq at Matrah, down the back of Ruwi on the water front. You can get everything there ... bargain hard and you will have fun. I have never met anyone of any age that has not enjoyed it ...

You'll be fine ... have a great time, they are lovelly people ... Cheers :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But there is a Rockbottom, and the club at the intercontinental is OK - full of blokes mind you and i did manage to fall asleep there!

And agree with Elph (again) The Omani's are lovely people!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And agree with Elph (again) The Omani's are lovely people!


You two bonding??? Shall we get ready to buy a hat for the Flo quest??   :eyebrows:


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi Suey ....
> 
> Yep afraid so, the humidity does roll in BUT ONLY ON OCCASSION and mostly then only when its pretty hot ..... say mid late April through to Sept/Oct.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg, you are a star. With all this info, I already see us having a lovely time.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> But there is a Rockbottom, and the club at the intercontinental is OK - full of blokes mind you and i did manage to fall asleep there!
> 
> And agree with Elph (again) The Omani's are lovely people!


Full of blokes! Interesting, I guess that is gonna be my first stop.lol.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, if you happen to be staying at (or indeed passing) the Mutrah Hotel (which is some way from the Souq unfortunately) their Indian restaurant is the best I have ever eaten at - it doesn't look very promising, but the food is wonderful.


----------

